# Video cubing chain!



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 18, 2013)

This is just a little idea I had. I scrambled a cube and did one move. You have to do the next one  How? Just scramble your cube using scramble in the description *(D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D)* and apply the moves that has been done yet ("Solution so far). Then film yourself doing the next move you would do 






Here are *the rules:* 

All replies to *this* video are gonna be named something like *"Cubing chain #02"*,* all replies to these 03* etc.

You have to put "scramble" + "solution so far" into your response

You have to use "scramble" + "solution so far" of video you respond to

You have to do only one move (I take R2 as one move)


I hope you'll enjoy this idea .


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 18, 2013)

This is a really good idea but it's going to get confusing really quickly.

For example, 5 people might reply to this video which creates five solutions to follow. The extrapolation tree might get hairy.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, this is how I thought of it ... There will be five videos named "Cubing chain #02" and five choices to pick... of course, it will get confusing after few moves, for example there can be 100 videos named "Cubing chain #05" and the project will die... but I think it's not gonna be that big...


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey! I just thought about the same idea a few days ago! (Just without making a video about it; and more like writing down the next movement just like in the "Example solve game" topic.)

I wonder if there will be a solution ever, or the number of troll- and misunderstood movements would be too high?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Hey! I just thought about the same idea a few days ago! (*Just without making a video about it*; and more like writing down the next movement just like in the "Example solve game" topic.)
> 
> I wonder if there will be a solution ever, or the number of troll- and misunderstood movements would be too high?




I thought it would be cool with the videos, to download each one of them and when it's solved (will it ever be) I would do a compilation of moves and upload it with title like "Youtube cubing chain - international teamsolve" or something like this


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's avoid video and just use thread. 
y2 R


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't think we should give up on it just yet. Let's try this out and see how it goes.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Let's avoid video and just use thread.
> y2 R



You mean scramble + F + y2 R ?

If yes, then my next move:

scramble + F y2 R *F'*

which is
_D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D_ F y2 R *F'*
so far.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 19, 2013)

U



Spoiler



set up 4 bad edges on B



D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' *U*


----------



## uvafan (Jun 19, 2013)

B


Spoiler



solves EO


D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U *B*


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 19, 2013)

y u no B' ?!?!?!!

L



Spoiler



place DB linepiece in D layer and forms pair for xeoline



D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B* L*


----------



## uvafan (Jun 19, 2013)

D'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L *D'*

And it's funny cuz I actually meant to do B' cuz i think there was a better x-eoline but to late now, typed the wrong thing


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 19, 2013)

R2

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' *R2*


----------



## Renslay (Jun 19, 2013)

Let's give a chance to others as well.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 19, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Let's give a chance to others as well.



Yeah, it's just that the first step of ZZ is very sensitive to stupidity, so we wanted to get it out of the way as quickly as possible. 

Hopefully some good ZZamaritans will finish off the last moves of the xeoline for you all.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 19, 2013)

U

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 *U*

Don't kill me if I'm not doing what you want me to do  I haven't done ZZ in forever


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

Nobody's going to keep this going?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

uvafan and I were discussing continuations for the current state, but we determined the best one was U'.

But we didn't want to be rude, so we just dropped out.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

R

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U *R*



Spoiler



placed 2x2x1


----------



## MWilson (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't see anything fancy so I'll throw in a U'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R *U'*


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2013)

F2,
therefore:
D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' *F2*


----------



## Rufus (Jun 21, 2013)

U2
therefore:
D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 *U2*


----------



## MWilson (Jun 21, 2013)

L'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 *L'*


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 21, 2013)

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' *U2*

i found OLL skip and then U perm


----------



## MWilson (Jun 21, 2013)

L2

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 *L2*


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2013)

U

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 *U*

Should rename the topic.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2013)

didnt this thread already exist before?

also inb4 this


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

R

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U *R*



Spoiler



beginning cp


----------



## ultimate enemy (Jun 21, 2013)

L

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R *L*


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

U'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L *U'*


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2013)

R'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' *R'*


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

U'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' *U'*


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 21, 2013)

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' *R*


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

U

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R *U*


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2013)

R'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U *R'*


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

L

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' *L*



Spoiler



there is a cancellation into the 2GLL.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

U2

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L *U2*

I think I see what you're going for


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

L2



Spoiler



*L' L' *U' L U L' U L U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L U



D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 *L2*


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

U'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 *U'*

Saw the same thing you did


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

L

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' *L*


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

U

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L *U*

new solve coming up soon


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

L'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U* L'*


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

U

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' *U*


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2013)

L

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U *L*


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

U2

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U L *U2*


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

L'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U L U2 *L'*


----------



## ultimate enemy (Jun 21, 2013)

R'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' *R'*


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

U

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U L U2 L' *U*


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2013)

L

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U L U2 L' U *L*


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2013)

U2

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U L U2 L' U L *U2*


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

L'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U L U2 L' U L U2 *L'*

Almost there!


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2013)

U'

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U L U2 L' U L U2 L' *U'*


----------



## uniacto (Jun 21, 2013)

L

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U L U2 L' U L U2 L' U' *L*

sorry for being late.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 21, 2013)

U

D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D F y2 R F' U B L D' R2 U R U' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 U R L U' R' U' R U R' L U2 L2 U' L U L' U L U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L *U*

Solved. Good job everybody  Thank you for participiating


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

Spoiler: Last Solve



Scramble: D2 F2 R' F' D L' F2 L' U D2 L2 F' B' D' R B' U' L U2 R2 U F R F' D
F y2 R F' U B // EO (5)
L D' R2 U R U' F2 // X-EOLine (12)
U2 L' U2 L2 U // 2x2x1 (17)
R L U' R' U' R U R' // Right block (25)
L U2 L' // F2L (28)
L' U' L U L' U L U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L // 2GLL (43)
U // AUF (44)



New scramble:
F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

That cross on F looks so nice 

x' y L
F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R *x' y L*


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2013)

To be honest, I expected a much, much longer solution.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

R2

F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R x' y L *R2*


----------



## cubernya (Jun 22, 2013)

D

F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R x' y L R2 *D*


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 22, 2013)

R'

F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R x' y L R2 D* R'*


----------



## ottozing (Jun 22, 2013)

y

F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R x' y L R2 D R' *y*



Spoiler



Makes 3 pairs solvable without rotating


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' y* L*


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' y L *U2*


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' y L U2 *L'*


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' y L U2 L' *U2*


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' y L U2 L' U2 *R'*


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' y L U2 L' U2 R' *U'*


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' y L U2 L' U2 R' U' *R*


----------



## Renslay (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R *U*


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R U *R*


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R *U2*


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 *R'*


----------



## etshy (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' *U2*


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 *y'*


----------



## ottozing (Jun 22, 2013)

R

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' *R*



Spoiler



You guys could have done either of the other 2 pairs for the 2nd pair without rotating >.<


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

Solution
x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R *U*


----------



## AndersB (Jun 22, 2013)

R'

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U *R'* - 2nd pair


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
*U'* - 3rd pair

@next percón: hopefully you know what i want you to do


----------



## Renslay (Jun 22, 2013)

F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R // scramble

x' y L R2 D R' // cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' // 2nd pair
*d'*

I recommend '//' to comment, so it is easier to copy-paste alg.garron.us


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' *U2*- 3rd pair

Hope the next person knows what to do (BR slot with 5 moves)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 *R2* - 3rd pair

*coughco_u'_gh*

also whoops i meant to put U in my previous post


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 *u'*- 3rd pair


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' *R2* - 3rd pair


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 *u*- 3rd pair


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u *R2* - 3rd pair


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 - 3rd pair
*U'* - 4th pair


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 - 3rd pair
U' *y' R* - 4th pair

this thread is going to get closed soon


----------



## ottozing (Jun 22, 2013)

U

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 - 3rd pair
U' y' R *U* - 4th pair


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 - 3rd pair
U' y' R *U* - 4th pair


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 - 3rd pair
U' y' R U *R'* - 4th pair


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 - 3rd pair
U' y' R U R' - 4th pair
*y' R'* - OLL


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 - 3rd pair
U' y' R U R' - 4th pair
y' R' *U'* - OLL


----------



## Username (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 - 3rd pair
U' y' R U R' - 4th pair
y' R' U' *R'* - OLL


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

scramble: F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F R' B D' B F2 L2 D2 F U R

x' y L R2 D R' - cross
y L U2 L' U2 R' U' R - 1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' - 2nd pair
U' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 - 3rd pair
U' y' R U R' - 4th pair
y' R' U' R' *F* - OLL


----------

